# Jig Fishing Basics



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

In a recent trip out to the lake we decided to make a video on the basics to fishing a jig. This is one of the most fished lures out there, so I am sure many of you could give us lessons, but we figured for those who are looking for something different and haven't tried a jig before this would be a good starting point. I hope some of you find this useful, if you have any other inputs I am sure all would be appreciated, as with anything, we are all always trying to learn something new and get better! Enjoy!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Well done! I like the Bitzy Bug myself, with a Zoom ultravibe speedcraw as the trailer.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> Well done! I like the Bitzy Bug myself, with a Zoom ultravibe speedcraw as the trailer.


I definitely like the zoom trailers the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

In my humble opinion, it's hard to beat Zoom, period.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice video and some real good information here. Also, I noticed how you picked apart each lay down and tree top. It's important to do that which also means you need to have good boat position. You can't expect much with only a couple of casts and moving on. Pick apart the target like you did = success.

Well done.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm just getting into the bigger swim type jigs. I mainly used to use twister tails before.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Buick Riviera said:


> Nice video and some real good information here. Also, I noticed how you picked apart each lay down and tree top. It's important to do that which also means you need to have good boat position. You can't expect much with only a couple of casts and moving on. Pick apart the target like you did = success.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you! Also, you are right about picking the cover apart! I failed to mention it specifically in the video and I should have! Its VERY important!


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Flatty01 said:


> I'm just getting into the bigger swim type jigs. I mainly used to use twister tails before.


It's a great way to start fishing! Another great way is in shallow water around weeds and lilly pads with a wacky worm and buzz bait! You can see a video we did on that on our youtube channel! The link to our channel is in my signature below! The video is called "How to Bass Fish in Shallow Water" good luck!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The only time "picking apart" cover is not really a good notion is tournament fishing. You could waste valuable time in an unproductive area and not get bit. Any other time though, I am right there with y'all.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> The only time "picking apart" cover is not really a good notion is tournament fishing. You could waste valuable time in an unproductive area and not get bit. Any other time though, I am right there with y'all.


We have never entered a bass tourney. It is something I would like to do someday for the fun of it, but wouldn't expect to do any good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Tell ya this son, it's addictive..


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Not being critical, but you did ask for input. Presentation is far more important than what jig and trailer you're using. Learning to pitch underhand to cover, from a distance, will result in larger fish being caught. Dropping your jig into cover without a splash or barely a ripple is paramount to catching the biggest fish on any piece of cover. Bombarding piece of cover with an overhand cast usually results in dinks or small keepers. Reason, lateral line on fish, but that's a whole nother topic.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

lakeslouie said:


> Not being critical, but you did ask for input. Presentation is far more important than what jig and trailer you're using. Learning to pitch underhand to cover, from a distance, will result in larger fish being caught. Dropping your jig into cover without a splash or barely a ripple is paramount to catching the biggest fish on any piece of cover. Bombarding piece of cover with an overhand cast usually results in dinks or small keepers. Reason, lateral line on fish, but that's a whole nother topic.


Great point! I always did stink at flipping and pitching! I need to buy some new gear (longer rod mainly) and a lot of practice before I will be doing a video on that! You are right though if you can get the lure in unnoticed you are in a lot better shape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

